# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  detoksydacja organizmu

## focus9

Teraz wiele się pisze i mówi na temat dezoksydacji organizmu a dokładnie naszego układu pokarmowego. Niestety jedzenie, w których jest pełno chemii, antybiotyków, konserwantów, zanieczyszczone środowisko powodują, iż nasz układ pokarmowy ulega zanieczyszczeniu rożnymi toksycznymi substancjami. Powoduje to że w późniejszym wieku następuje spowolnienie metabolizmu oraz przybieranie na wadze. W środowiskach lekarzy coraz częściej się słyszy że nasz organizm powinniśmy regenerować poprzez cykliczne usuwanie toksyn z organizmu. Czy ktoś zna dobre i sprawdzone pomysły na przeprowadzanie takiej regeneracji ?

----------

